# [After Effects] - Solid mit Wellen verformen (Displacement Map o. Wave Wordl?!)



## Gast170816 (21. April 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie Folgendes gemacht wird.
Ich denke mal mit Wave World und/oder Displacement Map...und mit "Matte"-Einstellungen?! Jedoch kenn ich mich mit den zwei letzten Sachen nicht so aus und hab's erstmal nur zu ner Wellenanimation von links nach rechts mit Wave World geschafft (nur auf einer gesamten grauen Fläche, da wo keine Wellen sind, ist also auch alles grau).

Also was das Ziel sein soll:
Ein weiße Farbfläche soll von links nach rechts erscheinen, in dem sie wie eine Welle hereinkommt und dann glatt weiß stehen bleibt.
Wie eine Fahne, die reinflattert (sich von links nach rechts sozusagen "ausrollt") und dann glatt liegen bleibt...wie wenn man schwupp die Tischdecke auf den Tisch auswirft.

Wie geht das?
(Also die Welle soll nicht einfach nur DURCH eine daliegende Farbfläche gehen, sondern die Welle IST das Erscheinen...ich könnts auch einfach als "position" von links nach rechts reinschieben, aber es soll eben als Welle reinkommen/sich freilegen...wie eine flatternde Fahne halt)


----------

